# head gasket replacement on 06 altima



## Kayla (Nov 29, 2016)

Trying to find step by step guide for removing and replacing a head gasket on a 06 Nissan Altima 2.5... Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Go to this web site:

Nissan Altima Service Repair Manuals

Select your car and download the FSM to your PC. The FSM is in PDF format and it's in a ZIP file. After UN-zipping the ZIP file, look for the EM.PDF file.


----------

